# Hello to all,



## Pioneer (May 15, 2008)

New to the site, and just wanted to say hello to all. What a great site, full of useful information, and some not so useful, but funny! 
Looking forward to helping out on the site if I can, and also to receive valuable feedback when required.
Happy Camping to all.


----------



## sundown (May 15, 2008)

hi pioneer and welcome to wildcamping
you're right, some useful and some not so useful info here
but whats not so useful to some, 
may be very useful to others,    I think  
but welcome, and keep on posting!


----------



## loubylou (May 15, 2008)

*hi*

welcome........we love your neck of the woods.


----------



## sammclouis (May 16, 2008)

welcome...enjoy all of wildcamping..


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 17, 2008)

welcome to the site all info will be useful at sometime no matter how trivial enjoy yourself and welcome again


----------



## Trevor (May 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome Pioneer, hope you like it here.


----------

